# Mystery Meat Overdrive Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Oct 10, 2022)

Mystery Meat Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Tastes like Horse




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Oct 10, 2022)

Looks like the obvious Enclosures for this pedal have already been used


----------



## jesuscrisp (Oct 10, 2022)

Damn, that's a lot of op amps for transparency!


----------



## salin4 (Oct 22, 2022)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 33683
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, is it an original circuit or is it supposed to be a clone of an existing pedal ?


----------



## music6000 (Oct 22, 2022)

salin4 said:


> Hi, is it an original circuit or is it supposed to be a clone of an existing pedal ?


It is an Original Circuit & not a Clone.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 22, 2022)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 33683
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's really funny.....


----------

